# Azores Islands - Portugal - Eastern group



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Adams3 said:


> It looks gorgeous. Incredible. Are there any plans to colonize it further?


Ohhh god, let's hope note.

Açores are pretty good the way they are now 


Actually many, but many people went away from the islands in the last two centuries. The majority to Canada and USA from what i know.


----------



## Guther (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow!
What a wonderful Archipelago.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

oldirty718 said:


> ^^ Well some pics of the Azores remind me of Canada
> (with the lagoons, lakes, fin and pine trees), while others
> look quite tropical. Then again some places remind me of
> the South African landscape, and the architecture of the
> ...


Açores is a quite warm place. Temperatures rarely go down 13/14ºC and rarely go up 26/27ºC. 

Ocean temperatures range from 16ºC to 23ºC.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

What a beauty! :drool: Açores are gorgeous! The most beautiful island by my opinion is São Jorge.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great pics, I'd like to visit the Azores very much, they are a bit like Europe's Hawaii.


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

*Pretty Azores*



Arpels said:


> maps:
> 
> the islands, 1500 west of Portugal, 3900 km east of Newfoudland:
> 
> ...



WOW..I never realized Azores can be so picturesque and beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing your photos, *Arpels*!


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

*Azores - Europe's Hawaii!*



Jonesy55 said:


> Great pics, I'd like to visit the Azores very much, they are a bit like Europe's Hawaii.



Yes, indeed *Jonesy55*! My husband was deployed there twice on his way to a Middle East deployment. He promised, one day he was going to take me there because it was as pretty as Hawaii.


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

costa said:


> Açores is a quite warm place. Temperatures rarely go down 13/14ºC and rarely go up 26/27ºC.
> 
> Ocean temperatures range from 16ºC to 23ºC.


^^My husband said the people there are also very warm and friendly, as well *Costa*!


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

> Açores is a quite warm place. Temperatures rarely go down 13/14ºC and rarely go up 26/27ºC.
> 
> Ocean temperatures range from 16ºC to 23ºC.


Well this is only in coastal areas, temperatures cool down with the height and is usual to see the highest peaks with snow in winter.


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

costa said:


> Açores is a quite warm place. Temperatures rarely go down 13/14ºC and rarely go up 26/27ºC.
> 
> Ocean temperatures range from 16ºC to 23ºC.


So is it rare for the Acores to get more than ~26-27ºC at any time of the year?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bentag said:


> Well this is only in coastal areas, temperatures cool down with the height and is usual to see the highest peaks with snow in winter.


? i didn't get what you mean

I think you are talking about Pico island which have the highest point of Portugal? If it is thats true,but that is because the high, it have more than 2000 meters, so is normal snow in winter there. I was talking about Açores temperatures and not about the top of Pico mountain temperature.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

oldirty718 said:


> So is it rare for the Acores to get more than ~26-27ºC at any time of the year?


Yes, even in summer is difficult get more than that.
*
Santa Maria temperatures (East group)









Ponta Delgada temperatures (Central group)









Horta temperatures (West group)







*


Açores is frequently visited by tropical storms which sometimes take form of tropical hurricane, mainly in summer months


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ Interesting info.. I thought that it would be quite warmer, but nevertheless these temps are mild and nice! Not too cold, not too hot! I guess that the beaches can be easily enjoyed with these temperatures! Acores is a lovely place!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

oldirty718 said:


> ^^ Interesting info.. I thought that it would be quite warmer, but nevertheless these temps are mild and nice! Not too cold, not too hot! I guess that the beaches can be easily enjoyed with these temperatures! Acores is a lovely place!


Yes, but we can't forget Açores it is almost same latitud New York city. So is quite interesting this range of temperatures.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

costa said:


> ? i didn't get what you mean
> 
> I think you are talking about Pico island which have the highest point of Portugal? If it is thats true,but that is because the high, it have more than 2000 meters, so is normal snow in winter there. I was talking about Açores temperatures and not about the top of Pico mountain temperature.


The temperature decrease with the height, usually 1º each 200 meters (surelly more in Azores because the humidity), so the range of the temperatures you said, 13-14 to 26-27 is only certain for the coastal areas under 200 meters. The islands works like mountains, you go up, the temperature decrease. Not only Pico but at least Faial, Terceira and Sao Miguel had received snow but this seem to be very rare and only top of Pico is covered by snow regularly.

Snow in several Azorean islands
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/neve-nos-acores-cotas-medias-2932.html


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bentag said:


> The temperature decrease with the height, usually 1º each 200 meters (surelly more in Azores because the humidity), so the range of the temperatures you said, 13-14 to 26-27 is only certain for the coastal areas under 200 meters. The islands works like mountains, you go up, the temperature decrease. Not only Pico but at least Faial, Terceira and Sao Miguel had received snow but this seem to be very rare and only top of Pico is covered by snow regularly.
> 
> Snow in several Azorean islands
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/neve-nos-acores-cotas-medias-2932.html


I'm not really understanding what you are trying to say? Açores are islands, they are almost all in sea level or not very high. 

Is that snow in mountains? Of course it snows, even in Kilimanjaro in Africa snows and is cold.

In that topic they are very exciting because snowed in 1000 meters level, which is pretty rare even in that high.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

costa said:


> I'm not really understanding what you are trying to say? Açores are islands, they are almost all in sea level or not very high.
> 
> Is that snow in mountains? Of course it snows, even in Kilimanjaro in Africa snows and is cold.
> 
> In that topic they are very exciting because snowed in 1000 meters level, which is pretty rare even in that high.




I can't understand why are you triying to say you understand nothing and then is clear that you understand everything :lol:


Your range of temperatures is good only for a portion of the islands, that under 200 meters, above this height the temperatures go down and there are a lot of terrain in Azores above 200 meters so the range of temperature is colder

Heights of Azores:

Pico: 2351
Sao Miguel: 1103
Sao Jorge: 1053
Faial: 1043
Terceira: 1023
Flores: 914
Corvo: 715
Santa María: 590
Graciosa: 402

I said that some of the islands have snow in winter, but only Pico had it regularly, that's true and you admit it, i don't understand why you say that you don't understand :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Vrachar said:


> What a beauty! :drool: Açores are gorgeous! The most beautiful island by my opinion is São Jorge.


thank you people kay: soon i will made a new thread with the central groupe of this archipelago :yes: if you wont please take a look in this thread about western groupe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422946
to me the moust beautiful island is Pico, in central groupe, made of lava and green :drool: São Jorge is cool because of the coast line with the *fajãs*, small plain areas at the base of the cliffs.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Bentag said:


> I can't understand why are you triying to say you understand nothing and then is clear that you understand everything :lol:
> 
> 
> Your range of temperatures is good only for a portion of the islands, that under 200 meters, above this height the temperatures go down and there are a lot of terrain in Azores above 200 meters so the range of temperature is colder
> ...


Interesting discussion. It's true, temperature drops 6.5 degrees everytime you climb 1000 meters (0.65 degrees every 100 meters). I take it that the graphs provided by Costa are based on sea-level conditions. If almost all of The Acores are on sea-level I understand Costa's point. However, I do not understand why he doesn't understand you.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't understand his point because me as Portuguese people never talk about and look at Açores like a mountain region. In fact is first time i ever saw someone talking about such a thing.


----------

